# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Servicios  Servicio de precocción, tostado y/o congelado de quinua

## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados señores, 
Requerimos contactar con empresas en el Perú que puedan exportar quinua tostada, precocida o congelada; o en su defecto, que puedan brindarnos el servicio para realizar procesos de tostado, precocción o congelado de quinua, para atender pedidos para el mercado asiático.  *Contacto: Bruno Cillóniz*  *RPM:* (+51) 995-805-066  *Correo:* bcilloniz@agroforum.peTemas similares: Brindamos servicio de molienda, tostado y demas de granos y cereales para la agorindustria COMPRO SACHA INCHI TOSTADO, AGUAYMANTO DESHIDRATADO, MAIZ BLANCO GIGANTE SERRANO servicio de maquila de granos de quinua en sus diversas variedades Servicio de maquila para Quinua y diseño de empaque Servicio de maquiila cafe tostado y soluble

----------


## Agro.Alejandro

Buenas tardes: 
Yo también estoy buscando una empresa que realice servicio de precocido, por favor enviar si pudiese la información de contacto a agro.alejandro@outlook.com.

----------

